# Forum > News > OC News > Articles and Interviews >  Is Blizzard going crazy? Have you heard of Runescape Theme Park?

## Xel

*WoW Stat-System revamp, Armory changes, Runescape Theme Park and much more!*!


*WoW Upcoming stat-system revamp - Equipment Potency EquivalencE*

Blizzard is going to release a new tool that will let World of Warcraft players 
know exactly where they stand in comparison to other players: the 
*E*quipment *P*otency *E*quivalenc*E* *N*umber.

Click for larger size images!


Quote from Blizzard:



> With this new system, you’ll no longer have to wonder about your 
> perceived or actual worth as a player. Your Equipment Potency EquivalencE 
> Number, automatically derived from the quality of the gear you currently 
> possess, will be placed on your character sheet and in the Armory, and also 
> displayed over your character’s head in-game as an easy-to-read bar-like 
> object that steadily grows as you acquire loot. Thanks to this new system, no
> one will be able to ignore the fruits of your long, hard journey toward gear 
> perfection.


Screenshots:
 

Additional information can be found from
WoW -> Under Development -> Equipment Potency EquivalencE Number

[BREAK=Armory Changes]

*WoW Armory Changes*
Blizzard has made some changes on the armory today. The character feed
now shows all the items you have lately ninjaed.



Some other pretty cool changes have also been made (Including the new
background image!).

I would tell more but why don't you go and see yourself?

[BREAK=Runescape Theme Park]
*Runescape Theme Park (yeah you read that right!)*
At the end of 2010, Jagex will formally open their doors and portculli, allowing 
people to come and meet their favourite personalities, experience the thrills of
living in RuneScape, and even sample its varieties of cheese.

Quote from Jagex:



> Obviously, we didn’t keep it secret enough, and things leaked all over
> the internet. As has been mentioned elsewhere, a RuneScape fansite found 
> Google Map images showing construction near our UK office; Mod MMG 
> changed his display name to ThemePark2010; and long-time RuneScape player
> GreasySpaniel even found my CV on a Swedish recruitment site, listing my 
> work on Fort Hasselhoff in Germany, and Brassic Park in Finland. It is certainly
> unusual for Jagex employee to have two theme parks on their CV!



This is the theme park map, looks totally awesome! (Click for larger size image)


Additional information can be found from
RuneScape - News - RuneScape Theme Park – COMING SOON!

[BREAK=Battle.net Neural Interface]
*Battle.net Neural Interface*






> Battle.net Neural Interface for use with your World of Warcraft account or Battle.net account. This product comes with an exclusive in-game pet.
> 
> Experience World of Warcraft from a whole new perspective with the revolutionary Battle.net Neural Interface! Harnessing the power of the human mind, the Battle.net Neural Interface is a revolutionary new method to access World of Warcraft.
> 
> The first time you use the Battle.net Neural Interface, it reads and adapts to your unique brainwave signature, forming a permanent and unbreakable bond, ensuring that all your senses are properly mapped to your character's view of the game world. Once this neural link is formed, do not attempt to remove the Battle.net Neural Interface for any reason. Blizzard Entertainment is not liable for any temporary or permanent loss of brain function as a result of improper use of the Battle.net Neural Interface.
> 
> 
> • Play your World of Warcraft avatar with complete sensory input. Experience the sights, smells, and tastes of Azeroth as never before!
> 
> ...


Additional information can be found from here
Blizzard Store

[BREAK=X-Treme Gamer Blanket]
*X-Treme Gamer Blanket and body pillows!*

Blizzard is now introducing the Diablo III Deckard Cain X-Treme Gamer Blanket!
Featuring patented Freedom of Movement Holes and covered in runes of 
warmth, this practical garb in the style of Deckard Cain’s robes is sure to have
you saying, "Stay a while, and kick some hiney!"



After a long night of gaming with the Diablo III Deckard Cain X-Treme Gamer
Blanket, you'll be able to sleep soundly and ergonomically with one of [three]
optional Diablo III body pillows. The design of these pillows helps keep your
spine straight as you sleep.




Additional information: Diablo III - X-Treme Gamer Blanket
[BREAK=Other sites you should visit]
*Other sites you might be interested in*

Google Translate for Animals
Diablo III - Deckard Cain GPS Voice Pack
Official Google Docs Blog: Upload and store anything in the cloud with Google Docs
YouTube Blog
WoW -> April Fools!
Official Google Blog: A different kind of company name

Thanks for reading this article!

----------


## Zoidberg

My epeen is biggest.

----------


## cooper101

Wish i had 15,000 to spend on that Neural Interface aw well

----------


## Manisher

april fools ;D

----------


## [the Sills]

its called gearscore, srsly...

----------


## SwedishGuy

> its called gearscore, srsly...


+Rep

(filler)

----------


## Danne206

Good one  :Big Grin: .

----------


## InvaderGir

April Fool, aswell as the armory >.<

----------


## Glynbeard

Haha, these are awesome! Thanks for the share Xel  :Big Grin:

----------


## Trollblod

Lololol at the "ninjaed"!!

----------


## Ground Zero

You missed Welcome to Google TiSP  :Wink:

----------


## alj03

But its the 2nd of April! 7:23am.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Trollblod

> But its the 2nd of April! 7:23am.


Timezones are lovely.

----------


## alj03

> Timezones are lovely.


Indeed they are Vinland.  :Smile:

----------


## TheSpidey

The two-headed ogre prank is from last year, isn't it?

----------


## Trollin

Im a walrus on armory this is madness

----------


## Manisher

> The two-headed ogre prank is from last year, isn't it?


Nah its from 2004 ;p

----------


## Xel

It's just for the nostalgia

----------


## rudydimacali

April fools aha. Epeen.... lmfao.

----------


## ReidE96

Blizzard are always awesome at april fools. Example: This year's Battle.net matchmaking service. Battle.net Matchmaking &ndash; Find someone to pwn noobs with.&rdquo;

----------


## Ketty

the Runescape themepark is a april fools joke too =p im a runescape player because im awesome like that :3

----------


## fox1988

anyone who think this stat thing is real its not it a april fools joke by blizzard

----------

